# Amazing 3D Zero - Spanish Artist



## VALENGO (Jun 9, 2010)

just take a look at this single model!
rlloret personal work zero


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been fascinated with his nice work very much.
Thanks for sharing, VALENGO.


----------



## VALENGO (Jun 10, 2010)

hypnotic!, isn´t it?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2010)

Man that does look nice....but i hope he puts a 1945 code on the tail more appropriate for an A6M5c rather than a 1941 Pearl Harbour Zero.....


----------



## ppopsie (Jun 11, 2010)

WoW! Keep going.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 11, 2010)

Really slick work. Nice.


----------

